
JDK 11 is out - btratra
https://blogs.oracle.com/java-platform-group/introducing-java-se-11
======
mega-tux
so...with the removal of EE, Corba, WebStart, JFX, and several other
legacies(?) APIs how much slim is the new JRE? (still don't see the JRE link @
Oracle download page, only JDK). WebStart tech wasn't that bad, IMO. Too
little, too late?

